# [SOLVED] Viasat Linkstar test modem I can't telnet into my network



## dominions (Apr 9, 2008)

I cannot access my network beyond the satelite router though all routings link the satelite router to the rest of the network. I have enabled TCP accelerator to allow fast browsing. Please anyone solved this before? Thank you!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Viasat Linkstar test modem I can't telnet into my network*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dominions (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Viasat Linkstar test modem I can't telnet into my network*

Thanks a lot for your reply. But the problem has been solved, I checked on a vpn config.


----------

